# Hey yall



## Huckabuck (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey yall, hows everybody.

Just thought id introduce myself and maybe get to know some new horse folks. Im married with 5 youngins, 19, 13, 10 and two 6 (not twins). We live just north of Atl Ga in Cartersville. 

We are now down to 3 horses, all TWH. We had 7 but due to lack of rain and now no pasture we were forced to get down to what we ride. But my 2 mares are due in spring so ill be busy with little ones again. I love it. 

Ill post some pics of them ltr.

Have a great Thanksgiving Yall


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have your hands full! I heard about the lack of rain, hay, pasture in your part of the country. Sorry you had to downsize your herd


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there and welcome

sounds like the situation a lot of people are in here in australia. no rain or feed in paddocks and hay prices are through the roof  but, they say we are going to have our wettest summer in 5 years (i live in the tropics so it rains in summer and is dry in winter). hopefully our dams fill up with water this year


----------

